# tech 4 question



## eastrr (Mar 23, 2014)

hi everyone, new here and glad to be here. have a question about this power pack, tech 4 railpower 350 with memory. i`ve had this pp for a few years and it`s worked fine until now. the power output is lower than it should be. it`s supposed to be 18.5 volts on the max volts setting. checked with a meter and it`s putting out 10.2 volts on the max volts setting. any thoughts on this would be appreciated. bill


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Sounds like it's life has come to an end, unless your very electronically inclined , and want to dive into repairing it with new regulators and maybe other parts, just buy a new one.


----------



## Ray Haddad (Feb 19, 2014)

Before you panic, check it after disconnecting from your track. If the results are the same, your power pack is bad. If not, look for a short or an object laying across the tracks.


----------



## eastrr (Mar 23, 2014)

NIMT said:


> Sounds like it's life has come to an end, unless your very electronically inclined , and want to dive into repairing it with new regulators and maybe other parts, just buy a new one.


thank you, bill


----------



## eastrr (Mar 23, 2014)

Ray Haddad said:


> Before you panic, check it after disconnecting from your track. If the results are the same, your power pack is bad. If not, look for a short or an object laying across the tracks.


thanks ray, i`ve done all this and i guess it`s bad. bill


----------



## Ray Haddad (Feb 19, 2014)

Bummer. Unlike in the past, learning a new DCC system can be a steep curve. I wish you luck.

Is there someone nearby who may be able to repair it?


----------



## eastrr (Mar 23, 2014)

Ray Haddad said:


> Bummer. Unlike in the past, learning a new DCC system can be a steep curve. I wish you luck.
> 
> Is there someone nearby who may be able to repair it?


ray, my son is an electrician so i`ll see what he says. other than that, i`ll buy a newer pack. bill


----------



## Ray Haddad (Feb 19, 2014)

That's a little bit of good news. I hope he can help. It'll save some time.


----------



## eastrr (Mar 23, 2014)

Ray Haddad said:


> That's a little bit of good news. I hope he can help. It'll save some time.


thanks ray. take care , bill


----------

